# Kimble in favor of ‘shoot to wound’ bill



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Found this headline while web surfing. Imagine some nut case Pol sponsoring a bill like this. Thankfully, the majority of Lockport's Legislatures voted it down.

"LOCKPORT (NY) - When the Niagara County Legislature took up a resolution last week opposing a bill in the State Assembly that would require police officers who shoot suspects to death to be arrested for manslaughter, most members viewed it as an easy "yes" vote. ........"

Kimble in favor of 'shoot to wound' bill : Niagara County : The Buffalo News


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Posted 3 weeks ago.

http://www.masscops.com/f80/so-called-no-kill-bill-surfaces-ny-83746/


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Take these retards to the local range, give them the same minimum pistol training received in the academy, then give them some simunition guns and put them in a realistic situation. 

May not change their minds, but at least it will open their eyes.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hush said:


> Take these retards to the local range, give them the same minimum pistol training received in the academy, then give them some live ammunition and guns and put them in a realistic situation.
> 
> May not change their minds, but at least it will open their eyes.


 fify


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Center mass is the safest and sane thing to do in either a law enforcement of home defense situation. Unfortunatly the ignorant and uneducated live in a cartoon world and conduct themselves accordingly.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Idiotic: Not even worth discussing.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Get ready for some full body targets at the range where knee caps and elbows are the 10 ring and head shots automatically fail you. Though an ass shot is OK, and on liberal, that would be a fatal shot since the head is perpetually up the ass.


----------

